
Hong Kong Authorities Charge Dozens with Rioting, Igniting Clashes - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hong-kong-authorities-charge-dozens-with-rioting-igniting-clashes-11564510703?mod=rsswn
======
orblivion
Having a sort of "orderly" disruption of 2 million people on the streets
seemed to have great optics, not creating sympathy for the government among
the population (especially since over a quarter of the population is
participating!).

So is there a good reason to be rioting at this point? Seems to me that enough
of that creates more sympathy for the government. _Seems_ like not a great
plan, but I'm ignorant, so I'm all ears here.

~~~
pwinnski
The question is whether any of them were actually rioting. The protestors
themselves argue that there was zero rioting on the part of protestors, but
that white-shirted thugs worked with the police to assault protestors, who
were then arrested and charged.

That said, I'm sure with any large group, there are going to be some who go
too far.

~~~
orblivion
[https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-02/hong-kong-police-
rega...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-02/hong-kong-police-regains-
control-of-government-building/11269858)

This is a pretty clear case of rioting or the equivalent. To your point, I'll
admit it could be a "false flag" as it were.

------
ggg3
what a crap article.

the riots have been going on for a while.

recently, criminal mobs wearing white shirt are entering the subways with
battons and violently attacking the protesters. all caugth on camera.

police is never present when white shirts show up, only hours later.

even though there are videos of all the white shirts, only the black shirts
who are protesting in a pacifist maner are being indicted, and some under laws
about carring a weapon because they were photographed with a traffic cone used
to mitigate police tear gas granades.

this whole thing is as bad as crimea.

